# Daily Chat - August 19, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Morning Everybody.

I love mornings. I usually get up around 5 am and just enjoy the quiet and listen to the birds with my window open and have a couple cups of coffee :vs_coffee: and think about what I'm going to paint today.

My granddaughter Johanna is going to be in a fall soft ball league. Didn't know they played soft ball in the fall. She has graduated to a new team and she is the youngest girl on it. Hope this works out. She knows a lot of the girls on the team and I think she will get support.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and shares it with us.


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello Everbody,
@TerryCurley you get up at 5 am?? Wow! When I have to got to work I get up at 7 am and at the weekend at 9.30 am.

Unfortunately I' ve no time for drawing today. We are going to visit my fiancé's best friend and his wife. We haven't seen each other for some weeks.

I wish you all a great day! :kiss:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning!!

I hear ya Terry. I get up at 4:30/5:00 everyday. It is MY time to wake up..drink coffee..catch up. 

LOVE IT..the weather this morning was 45 degrees. Fall is here..fall is here! whoo hoo. 

Hope to get a little done on my drawing today.

Have a wonderful day everybody!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

@TerryCurley I wish I could get up that early, since I move to Canada I cannot wake up before 9 in the morning... :vs_worry: Tis weird...
I will draw a lot today :biggrin: already started, working on Storymaker right now :glasses: 
Today is a good day :biggrin: compare to yesterday :unhappy: if it wasn't for my husband it would have been a terrible terrible day :vs_sad:
And I have to do dishes today too, like everyday... I know it's not that interesting but I though I'd share :vs_laugh:
Hope you all having a good day :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this day is kicking my butt but I am getting a lot done!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Good... morning? :vs_blush:

*Terry*, 5 am? :vs_whistle: I go to bed at that time somedays >.< Morning it's pretty, but I preffer the midnight. Don't know... also I love seeing the sunrise... wait a minute, that's in the morning! >.< I guess I don't like getting up too early, it's better to go to bed late xD

*Okami*, I love seeing friends I don't see a long time a go :3
Hope you have a good time ^^ 

*Chanda*... what time do you go to bed ._. ? I wouldn't be able to get up at 4:30/5:00 every day, never .-.

*Eriliaaaaaaaaa!!* (?) Waiting for all the new stuff! I also have to do dishes u.u You can make it interesting if you play with the foam :biggrin:


As for me... hmmm I feel sleepy, may take a nap before go training >.<
Went to the psychologist, she said I'm giving hard work to her 'cuz I'm a bit "enigmatic" even with myself o.o she must be crazy (? XD :vs_laugh:

Have nice afternoon!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Pleasant average afternoon everyone! another day.....more drawings, doodles, comics, designs..eep! so pumped up for art stuff..:vs_karate:

anyways...waking up at 5 am?...hmmm..well I sometimes wake up at 5 am when I sleep early..but then I wanna go back to [email protected]@...I would only wake up at that kind time when I would go jogging around the neighborhood..(or maybe there's school or other stuff that I need to leave the house early)

_I feel like I'm in some kind of trap or jail...or am I just avoiding something?...._

Take care everyone!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi and Elilia --- Ha Ha I already did my dishes! :vs_blush:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Erilia said:


> @*TerryCurley* I wish I could get up that early, since I move to Canada I cannot wake up before 9 in the morning... :vs_worry: Tis weird...
> I will draw a lot today :biggrin: already started, working on Storymaker right now :glasses:
> Today is a good day :biggrin: compare to yesterday :unhappy: if it wasn't for my husband it would have been a terrible terrible day :vs_sad:
> And I have to do dishes today too, like everyday... I know it's not that interesting but I though I'd share :vs_laugh:
> Hope you all having a good day :biggrin:


 Awwww hugs :FeelGood:
http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Awwww hugs :FeelGood:
> http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


:vs_OMG: Thank you !


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I decided to give myself a promotion. I'm changing my signature from "Novice" to "Armature".

The reason I get up at 5 am is because I go to bed between 9 & 10 and I'm just slept out by about 5. It works out good because when my Granddaughters stay with me they get up that early. Which by the way they will be here this coming weekend.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I must have missed the seminar on how to highlight a members name :wink: Hmmm...must have been early morning...lol

5am? I consider myself a day person who suffers from insomnia. Not much for super early....I'm a 9am to midnight, but rarely gets to sleep before 2am kinda gal. :vs_OMG:

I had to spend the night with the nieces last night, so I got zilch accomplished.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Leighann If you put an @ sign in front of the users name in your post it will highlight the name and also send that person a notification that they were mentioned in the post. @leighann


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

@leighann I put a tutorial here...
http://www.artistforum.com/getting-started-artistforum-com/how-tag-mention-another-member-21346/


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

@FanKi Thank you :vs-kiss: It was very nice. We came home at midnight. 
In my opinion 'enigmatic' isn't bad. Everybody should be a little bit enigmatic, otherwise it's too boring and you're like an open book. My fiancé and I have known each other for 6 years and sometimes I'm still enigmatic and sometimes I don't understand myself too :vs_worry::Augie::biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I like your thoughts @Okami. @FanKi I believe most of us don't understand why we do what we do yet we make reasons up. We say "I did it because..(whatever)", when in all honestly we don't really know why. I feel that there is an "I" behind the scene that gives us urges and guidance and the conscious part of ourselves has not a clue to it's motivation. So I guess everyone is enigmatic but don't admit it.

Hope I made sense.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

jajajajajaja thank you both for the support. She told me that cuz this weekend I was like turned off, but I didn't (And don't) know why, so I couldn't explain her and she couldn't help me or talk about the situation jajajajaja, anyway, she didn't say that was bad, she only told I'm enigmatic. Now she gave me homework u.u I must write all my dreams when I wake up in the morning, in order to show them what i'm dreaming.


----------



## Okami (Aug 11, 2015)

@FanKi Sometimes I have a bad day, I rant about everything and I don't know why and so I rant even more :vs_worry::vs_frown:
To tell you the truth I never want to write my dreams :vs_OMG: Sometimes they are so crazy I don't understand what my subconscious mind wants to tell me. I never look horror film, but sometimes my dreams are like watched 5 horror films in a row....
Have you been at your psychologist since?


----------

